# ppi pc and pcx paint codes?



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

good morning, people.

i have recently been given access to raw, uncut, 10 foot lengths of ppi pc and pcx extruded heatsink stock.

my question is: does anyone happen to know the paint codes to the various finishes for both series of amplifiers?

that, or i am looking for possible acquisition of defunct sinks with paint in-tact to color match, if not.


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

not one soul, eh?


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

i have a mint pcx ill bring it over later and let you borrow it so you can get your paint code


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

jcorkin said:


> i have a mint pcx ill bring it over later and let you borrow it so you can get your paint code


once again, thank you, my friend. ill have samples pretty soon for the painter, so after he squirts 'em, you'll have the first look and ill have your ear.


----------



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

Almost any body shop should be able to color match it, have them take a "profit" of a good amp and they can match it from there.


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

nickpsd said:


> Almost any body shop should be able to color match it, have them take a "profit" of a good amp and they can match it from there.


well, 'tis a body shop, but i believe this to be better than just any as i was once employed by said painter. 

the truth is that i would much rather negotiate with a trusted friend whom i know has the experience than to take chances with the first yokel ready to make a buck, but that's just me being anal.

i wish i could match and squirt it all as i go, but im not set up for all of that yet, nor do i have the time with the billion other things i need to get done at the moment.


----------



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

If I had either one of those amps I would be more than happy to take it to the shop and get the paint code from my camera, but I dont have either...


----------

